# Firefox 1.0.4 relased on May 11th 2005



## Panteratorr (May 3, 2005)

Firefox 1.0.4 relased. It contains critical security fixes. See:

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/sec...rabilities.html

:wink:


----------

